# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  المسلسلات التركية

## عفاف الهدى

السلام

هالمرة نبغى نقاشنا يدور حول هالمسلسلات الي غزت الفضائيات 

في البداية جتنا المسلسلات المدبلجة وصارت ثورة وقومة وقعدة وبعدين المسلسلات الكويتية ما قصرت 

في القصص الي ما هدفها الى نشر ال..... وتاليتها تجينا المسلسلات التركية 

بصراحة هي عبارة عن مسلسلات مدبلجة بس مو باللغة الفصحى 

اشوف الإقبال على مشاهدتها الصغار قبل الكبار والكل يركز ومبقق عينه في المناظر المؤسفة

في هيك مسلسلات تركيز على دقائق الأمور شي ماله داعي ينحط 

القبلات والنظرات واللمس ووو  :wacko:  اعوذ بالله من ابليس 

والله محتلة هالمسلسلات المراكز الأولى في المشاهدة وما في رقابة لكل الأعمار  :help: 

ونسمح لأطفالنا ومراهقينا ينظروا الى هالمصايب وانقول ليش انتشر الفساد :huuh: 

عادي اطلع مع صاحبي وعادي :nuts:  ,,,,,,, والحب الي :in_love:  ......هذا الي ما خذينة من المسلسل 

لا واذا فاتهم المسلسل ركضوا نزلوا من النت وشاهدوه وكل ليلة خميس يشاهدوا حلقات الإسبوع كاملة :wink: 

تعتقدوا عليهم امتحان فيهم يعني مذاكرة :huuh:  ؟؟؟؟

لا لأن هالمناظر والكلام الي في هالمسلسلات اتحرك الغريزة ..اتحرك الإثارة ..عند الطفل عند المراهق

وبعدين العواقب في مجتمعنا  :closedeyes: 

ما أدري توافقوني الرأي ولا انتوا من المتابعين
  :icon30: 

شعارنا
والإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضية

----------


## s3ana

_تسلمين على الموضوع الرائع وهذا الشي الي حاصل فعلا ما اعني المسلسلات بس  اعني غياب الرقابه  الاسريه وذي اكبر مشكله والله وكل شي عادي صار والعياد بالله تقبلي مروووووووووري_ 
_شعارنا
والإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضية 
_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين خيو سنا

ما عطيتنا خلاصة الموضوع انتين موافقة على هيك مسلسلات ولا لا

 اما موضوع الرقابة فهو ناقص او معدوم بالنسبة للأهل 

في كل شي مسلسلات برامج  وحتى طلعلت وصداقات 

على الأغلب 

ويسلم لي تعقيبش

----------


## s3ana

_اتا ماشفتها حتى احكم عليها راح اتابعها اليومين الجايين واشوف_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي ليي

بس ما أفضل انش تلوثين نظرش بهيك مناظر 

بس انتين براحتش

عالأم بب سي 
مسلسل سنوات الضياع

----------


## s3ana

_اوكيه راح اشوفه   وااله يستر ادا عجبني في رقبتش_

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اني غير موافقة على هيك مسلسلات 
انتشرت هالمسلسلات في الآونة الأخيرة وبكثرة 
أكبر مثااال صديقاتي مدمنين ع المسلسات التركية وحنا في فترة مراهقة يعني مرة خطييير
اني من نفسي ماأحب هيك مسلسات ولا أتابعهم
الخطأ الكبير ع الرقابة الأسية إذا الأهل تاركين الفرصة للجميع اكيد بيتتشر الفساد 
mbc كثرة عرضها للمسلسلات مثل سنوات الضياع وأكليل الورد و و و
الحل هو تشديد الرقابه ع الأطفال و المراهقين وبشدة 
او عدم عرض هذه المسلسلات ( وطبعا هذا الخيار بعيد الإحتمال)
يسلموو خيتو عفاف 
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


قبل كنا اذا نشوف فيلم هندي والقدماء مو مثل الحين بعد يعني اشوي في احترام واذا في مقاطع تلفزيون البحرين ما يقصر يقطع مثل هالمشاهد نحصل ادسات عليها من ابويي او اخواني ,, كنا نشوفها بالخش عنهم 

الحين حتى الدعاية تعرض فيها المرأة شبه عارية والرجال نفس الشي وغير حركات الاغراء الي ما الى امها داعي 


والمسلسلات حدث ولا حرج 


لو على كيفي ما اخلي دشات  

نقعد على القنوات الارضية بس 


واذا بغيتي الحق حتى الارضية الحين ما منها فايدة 


تلفزيون البحرين اخترب خلاص , كل شي مباح صار عندهم الحين 


والي قهرني خيه ان امس في mbc  يعرضون اعلان عن برنامج لكن ما انتبهت لاي برنامج كان بس لفت انتباهي المكتوب 

الا هو هل القبل بين الشباب والشابات حلال ؟؟؟ :huh:   :weird:   :huh: 


شي الدين صار لعبة الحين بدينهم يحللون ويحرمون على كيفهم 

لو حتى احكام الدين بيعولمونها بعد  :weird: 


واللهم عجل فرج امامنا صاحب الزمان 


فمشكلة مو بس المسلسلات التركية والكورية او صينية ما ادري الي طالعين فيها الحين 

المشكلة في كل شي 

في البرامج في الاعلانات في الافلام في المسلسلات المصرية والسورية والخليجية بعد 


وين ما طقينها عوجه 


ضد هالمسلسلات بجميع انواعها 


خل يخلوني وزيرة اعلام على الدول العربية وشوفي ويش بسوي  :wink: 


بشفر كل شي 

بخلي توم جيري ومسلسل جحا الكويتي الاولي  :bigsmile: 

يسلمو خيه 


وعذرا على الهدرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأمل البعيد

صدقتي خية في موضوع الرقابة 

لكن مو كل اغلاطنا نرجعها لأهلنا 

لأنا بتنا كبار ونفهم ونوعى ....يعني مو تيس تبع ..انفكر ونقرر ونختار الي نبيه صح
اذا عرفت اني ان هذا خطأ امنع نفسي من المشاهدة 

واخلي ليي لسان خير ينصح الآخرين كمان

اشكر مداخلتش الحلوة يا احلى الحلوات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نور الهدى

كلامش صح

مو بس المسلسلات التركية الكورية واليابانية ووو

المهم الي هدفها نشر الفسق بين الأوساط الملتزمة 

وهي محط انظار اكبر فئة 

ولو يسووا احصائية ولا ما اعتقد اقل 98% من مشاهدينهم

قصة انقلها

طفلتين خوات وحدة في صف ثاني والكبيرة في صف خامس 

من أشد المتابعين لمسلسل سنوات الضياع 

بس هاديك اليوم كان عندهم ظرف وماشاهدوا المسلسل 

ولما جو من طلعتهم قعدوا يسألوا عن المسلسل 

اي يحيى باس صديقته فلانه لبست كديه هاديك طلعت ويا هذا ووو
والأسئلة  كلها على هالمنوال والطفلتين من قرايبنا وموكلام من عندي 

لكن ما اقول الا وا اسفاه على زنا النظر والسمع 

وخسارة ما خلوش وزيرة اعلام

لكن احسن تمبي اتحطي لينا توم وجيري اتعلمينا البلاسة 

ها ها 

وتسلم لي مشاركتش الحلوة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما عجبكم الموضوع ولا وشو السالفة

طيب كنت في جلسة فتحوا هالموضوع

وسمعت الجماعة يقولوا بأن هالمسلسل محترم وعادي يشوفوه الأطفال

لأنه صاير مسلسل رومانسي والإم بي سي اتقطع البلاوي !!!!

والمسلسلات الكويتية بلاويها أكثر منه 

ابي أحد يناقش في هيك رد

أني برأي المسلسلات الكويتية مو اشوى منه
ما نتقبل الزلة والخطأ منهم وقع المصايب الي يعرضوها ما يناسب مجتمع خليجي محافظ بس هالأتراك 
وغيرهم يسووا الخطأ احنا نقبل انشوفة ..ليش ؟؟؟؟؟ بحجة أن هذا واقعهم والشي المتعودين عليه

----------


## s3ana

_اختي عفاف انا اليوم شاهدت منه كذا حلقه ماشفت فيها شي يفيد اوينفع مجرد حاجات سخيفه اهل البنت يقولو بنتنا صار ليها فتره مبسوطه متغيره حليانه عندها نشاط غير عادي اكيد من الحب الجديد (كان في قديم) ما عندهم مشكله كل يوم مع واحد المشكله في بعض الناس عندنا يفتكرون هذي الحاجات تحضر, الناس الحركات اكيد هاي وكلاس بعد تلاقينهم لو حب ولدهم او بنتهم عادي (من غير خطوبه او زواج) دين مافي عادات مافي غييره راحت_ 
_وعلى فكره اكثر الناس يتابعونه اوغيره على نفس النمط_ 
_معليش طولت عليكم_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا سنوي

طيب الحين وش الفرق بينه وبين المدبلج

هالمسلسلات قاعدة تنقل لين تقاليد شعوب ثانية 
لا هي من ثوبنا ولا هي من اسلامنا في شي

يعني للخراب بس

والشي الي لاحظته مرررة غريب
كل العيلة تجلس على هيك مسلسل
حتى الأب المحافظ الملتزم الي كل شي عنده حرام وعيب 
اسمع عنه يشاهد والموت في ايده لقطات البوس يغير 

شنو ده 
وهل هادي تعتبر رقابة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبعدين اقول مثلا برنامج جنسي ما المفروض يبث
اذا كانت هذه رقابة الله يكون بالعون
وعلى الأقل البرنامج الجنسي فيه 50 % سلبي 50% ايجابي
ومثل هالمسلسلات 99,50 % سلبي و  25, % بس لقطات عادية 

والله يكون في العون

----------


## s3ana

اختي عفاف والله شاهدت منه شويه اليوم حاولت اشوف فيه شي يجذب (غير البنات والبوس والاحضان مافي) وزي ماقلت لش من قبل مش الغلط من الابناء الغلط من الاهل اكبر ادا هم يشاهدو مثل هذي الاشياء يعني موافقين عليها الاولاد وش راح يسو  ما ادري بس الزمن فيه بلاوي مسلسلات مدبلجه اول شي بعدين افلام من غير رقابه وقبل هذا كله عمر الطفل سنتين يلعب العاب فيها الكثير من التشجيع على بعض الحركات (السرقه التخريب مصاحبة البنات او العكس وغيرها من الاشياء الي ما ندري عنها)طبعا الاهل ما يعرفون اولادهم وش يلعبون كل واحد كيفه مافي رقابه, طفل خله ينبسط لسه صغير حرام مايدرون ان هذي الاشياء بدايه الخراب 
الله يعين
سوري على الاطاله
تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووو
خيتووو
على الموضوع

واني طبعاً ما ايد ها لمسلسلات،،والحمد لله ما اشاهدها.. من زمان شاهدت مسلسلين مدبلجين 
بعدين وعيت الى الشي انه حرام هالمسلسلات
تتشاهد وتاخذ وقتنا على الفاضي وما ينتهي الا حاملين ويانا كم ذنب ،،الله الغني عنهم وعن ذنوبهم

ومن ناحية المسلسلات الكويتيه,,فعلاً في الآونه الأخيرة ظهرت بصورة مخزية ..طبعاً!!مسويه اضراب عنها لأن قصصهم وابكالهم غالباً يجيبوا القهر .


يعطيش العافية
دمتــــــــــــــي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اكيد ضد هالتفاهات .. بصراحة المسلسلات تركية كويتية كلها على بعضها مضيعة للوقت ))

هذا لايعني انني غير متابعة . ولكن بعد كل نهاية اكتشف انني لم اخرج بنتيجة .
سوى ضيااع وقت كان من الممكن قضاؤه في اشياء مفيدة تنفع دنياي وآخرتي .. 
ومع الأسف الشديد المسلسلات الخليجيه تدريجيا بدأت تسقط الى الهاويه..

اصبحت فقط تحدي بين الكتّاب ، المخرجون ، الفنانات لمن يتعرى اكثر وللشباب من يكسب بنات اكثر .. وهكذا
للأسف لامعنى ولاهدف منها .
ولكنني لاابخس حق بعض المسلسلات الهادفه والجميله ولكنها للأسف تنعد على اصابع اليد.

ويسلمووو عالموضوع..

----------


## حلوة

تسلمي  حبيبتي على اهلموضوع صحيح  كل يوم طلعو لينا مسلسلات شكل يبون غصب يهدمون تربيتنا لكن ماأأأأأأأقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشكر كل الي مر بهالزاوية 

وابدى برأيه وليما الحين كلنا 

تقريبا الينا نفس الرأي 
وعجبني صراحة الأخت اميرة بإحساسي بقولها

هذا لايعني انني غير متابعة 
مو مثل الي بناقش ويتنكر بأنه ما يشاهد

والله يعطيكم العافية 

بس ما أصدق أن ما في معارضين لكلامنا
لأن المشاهدين الى هالمسلسلات على أفى من يشيل

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

عــــــدنا ..
اختي عفاف اسمحي لي
فقد خانني التعبير في ردي السابق .. وعدت لاوضح 
فأنا ضـــد المسلسلات التــركية .. المـدبلجة .
ولست على استعداد لتضييع الوقت بمتابعتها .. 
وعندما قلت * هذا لايعني انني لست متابعة* 
فقصدت بها الدراما الخليجية . 
هذا وصلى الله على محمد والهـ الطيبين الطاهرين
دمت بخير عزيزتي ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاهـ .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بك وبعودتك اخت اميرة

وشكرا للتوضيح

وان كان قصدك المسلسلات التركية 
لا يفسد اختلافنا في الرأي قضية

----------


## s3ana

> اشكر كل الي مر بهالزاوية 
> 
> وابدى برأيه وليما الحين كلنا 
> 
> تقريبا الينا نفس الرأي 
> وعجبني صراحة الأخت اميرة بإحساسي بقولها
> 
> هذا لايعني انني غير متابعة 
> مو مثل الي بناقش ويتنكر بأنه ما يشاهد؟
> ...



انا ما ادري مين تقصدين 
بس انا صرت كل يوم اشاهده في ذمتك  مو بس ذنبي
امزح
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين سنوي

ما أقصدش يالغالية

بس فعلا في ناس يذموا ويناقشوا في الي يشاهدوا وبعدين اتلاقيهم اول المتابعين

----------


## s3ana

اهلين اختي عفاف الهدى حصلت بعض التطورات في موضوع المسلسل التركي سمعت قبل يومين ان النص ليس كاملا يوجد به مشاهد مقطوعه (ام بي سي على رغم كل الي تعرضه من بلاوي هذا المسلسل مقطع )وترى الشباب جابوه من البحرين مو مقطع بس مو مترجم (عادي صح الصوره تكفي) انشالله انها تكون اشاعات كلام بس ادا وصلنا لهذي المرحله (بس صوره) يعني الناس فاضيه بزياده ................  
والله صرت اتابعه بسببك طبعا الله يسامحك................ 
الاجازه الي راحت رحت سوريا تتخيلي عند السيده في الشوارع كل المحلات والعربات حاطين موسيقى المسلسل الصوت عالي ومبسوطين ................... 
عموما خلينا نعترف المسلسل فيه طريقه جذب غير عاديه خلت الناس تتابعه باستمرار.................. 
طولت كلام زايد مامنه فايده صح ................ 
تحياتي

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم
والله شايف البنات مسوين ضجة على المسلسلات 
ولكن الواقع العربي يقول ان المتأثرات بالمسلسلات النساء اكثر من الرجال
يقع اليوم المجتمع في بؤرة من الفساد الاعلامي فبدلاً من ان يعرض مسلسل يحكي عن واقع درامي للبلد او تأريخي يستفاد منه المجتمع لا بل نستورد ماهو
مخالف للمجتمع الشرقي والعربي والاسلامي بل ارى بعض الشباب والشابات في بلاد الخليج اخذ يقلد حتى على مستوى لبس القلادة التي تحتوي على الصليب والنساء حدث ولا حرج ..... الخ 
المشكلة ان هذه القنوات عربية واسلامية تعتبر (محسوبه)
*شكرا لكي اختي واتمنا لكي التوفيق*
*تح ــــــــــــــياتــــــــــــــي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخت سناء 

انا اسفة اذا كنت وديتش الى الهاوية 
بس انت تعترفي بأن فيه غلط 
المفروض تنقطعي عنه واتصري رغم 
الجاذبية الي غيه هذا هو الغرض
مو بس في سوريا هني بعد نغمة المسلسل غي كل جوال

والأطفال متابعة غير شكل

اذكر لش موقف طبعا هم مسلسلين حاليا
طفل مشاهد واحد منهم يقول انا باعرس وبابوس مرتي في بوزها

والثاني يشاهد بعد ويحكي افلان قال الى فلانة احبش وحضنها بقوة وباسها

وش ننتظر من الجيل الجاي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شيخنا

الغزو الفكري باهلمسلسلات مسيطر فعلا على المرأة بشكل كبير 

لكن هالمسلسلات التركية اتعلق بها الرجال قبل النساء 

ورب الآسرة جالس يطالع مناظر غير شكل والله منظر مقزز

معلومة شيخنا والله ما كذبت بس مجرد اني جالسة وبدأ المسلسل من غير لا اشاهد بس اسمع 

احس بشي غلط في جسمي احس باثارة ..استغفر الله

عشان كده اني ما اتابع ولا اجلس وهو يعرض

اشكر مرورك الجميل في صفحتي

----------


## في الانتظار

بصراح موضوع مهم 
أنا بنسبه لي ماتبع مثل هـ المسلسلات لاهي ولا المدبلجة 
بس انا لحضت انا ماصدر الاقبال عليها لا ياتي الا بعدما يتحدث 
 واحد يتابعها وينقل لهم عن بعض الشخصيات 
يوم ورى يوم لحظ اقبل كبير على مثل هذه المسلسلات ....
انا اكلمكم على الشوف ترى من واقع مجتمعنا المدرسي ......
يعني لو كان هناك رقابة على البنت والام نفسها ماكن 
صار ذا كل يعني انا حط المسؤلية على الزوج قبل بعدين الزوجة 
عذرا على الطالة 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*في الأنتظار* 

*اسم جميل* 

*وتعقيب اجمل* 

*فعلا كلامش وهذا الي يصير اذا شفت وحدة وجا طاري الموضوع اتقولش توني شاهد حلقة الأسبوع الي طاف وفهمت بسرعة ينفهم شاهديه ترى حليو وما فيه سوالف* 

*كل هالحب ( حبيبي وبحبك ) والأحضان ويقولوا ما فيه شي والفئات المتابعة ولله الحمد*

*رجال نساء امهات اباء شابات شباب مراهقات ومراهقين والأطفال على رأسهم* 

*تلاقي المجمعات فاضية هالحزة* 

*ليش متابعين شي ما يجر وراه الا البلاوي المنيلة*

----------


## دموع روح

هلا اختى عفاف
رايي بان كل واحد فيه عقل ويعرف الخطأمن الصح 
وانا اشاهد هذي المسلسلات واندمج واعيش اجوائهم بعد بس مو شرط اتاثر بهم واسوي مثل مايسوه
وغير مذا انتي ماتابعيهم وعارفه اني يعيدوه للاسبوع كامل الاربعاء...!!!!هههههه
تحياتي

----------


## s3ana

اختي  عفاف 
انا جلست افكر شنو الشي الي يجذب في هذا المسلسل فيه حاجات واجد بس الشي الي ام بي سي ابدعت فيه الهجه الي استخدمتها  في الدبلجه  قريبه منا ومحبوبه بشكل كبير كانت عاديه مش دخيله  هذا سبس في رائي ساهم بشكل كبير في متابعته في البدايه  في حاجات ثانيه كيد جذبت بعدين هذا رائي والله وش رايك   
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دموع روح

اخت جديدة وعزيزة

اختي الغالية من لهجتش فهمت الهجوم اشوي 

بس غناتي انت عارفة ومن خلال الكلام الي دار في هالصفحات القليلة ان المسلسل ما خذ اكبر حيز عند اكبر شريحة من الناس 

مثل باب الحارة يعني 

ذكرنا قبل ومعليش راح اذكر ان المسلسل مشاهدينه كل الفئات العمرية اذا الكلام والنقاش السائد بين الناس يحكي عن هالموضوع بنسبة 99ونص %

واني ذكرت بأني ما اشاهده بس ما نكرت ان خواتي ولجماعه كلهم يتابعوه

شي طبيعي بعرف حتى القصص في هالمسلسل من خلال سوالفهم صح

حابة اضيف معلومة للجميع تعقيبا على كلام اختي الغالية دموع روح

ان الخطأ يبدأ بنظرة وتتعود العين على رأية مشهد معين ويظل مخزن داخل ويظهر في اوقات غير شكل لين ما يصير الوضع عادي ومن ثم يبدأ مشوار الخطأ

اشكر لش الجرئة في الطرح خيو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السنا 

المغريات واجد شو اعدد وشو اخلي 

ترى كل حركة وكل همسة وكل نغمة وكل قرش انصرف على هيك مسلسلات 

وراه غرض مو زين

يسلم لي تواصلش الحلو

----------


## دموع روح

لكن المسلسلات التي تظهرها قناة Mbc1 لاتطرح جميع  مقاطع  المسلسل والدليل ان لو دخلتي موقع لهده المسلسلات بتتعجبي تماما ماقد رايتيه في القنااة فهي لاتعرض تلك المقاطع 
وهده ماقد يشجعنا ان نتجرا ونشاهده امام الاهل ونتابعه
وبصراحه اني مادري ويش باسوي اذا انتهت الحلقه الاخيرة من المسلسل التركي سنوات الضياع لان احبه واحب الممثلين
تحياااااااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين  فيش اختي العزيزة

شفت شقد انت  متعلقة فيه وفي ممثلينه بعد

يلا كلن ينام على الجنب الي بيريحه

بس لو تتأملي شوي في الوضع العام والنتائج الي ماخذينها من هالمسلسلات 
يمكن تتغير نظرتش

توقيعي

الأختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضية

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

اهلين خيتوة عفاف
انا مو معلقه لانا نا مع وجهي من المتابعين لسنوات الضياع
ومارتكو ولاحلقه حتى ايام اختباراتي اشاهد وبعدين اكمل<<فرحانه مع وجهك
بس الاعتراف بالحق فضيه
بس زي ماقلتوا هالمسلسلات ماخذه عقول الكل كبار وصغار
حتى وحده معانا بالكليه كانت تشاهده واول ماتكلمنا عنه تقول هذا ذكرني باول مسلسل مدبلج طلع
سئلناها ليش يعني ؟قالت لان حتى الضباع العجايز يشاهدوة ومايخلوا ولاحلقه حتى اذا تسمعوا يتكلموا عنه
تقول زي ذيك السنه اول ماطلعوا المدبلجين كانوا كذا مجانين عليه
انا اعترف انه ماخذ عقول الكل وحتى لو ام بي سي قطعت المشاهد اكو كلامهم همسهم اله دور
غير كذا على ماسمع من مسلسل نور وهو تركي بعد اسمع ان مشاهده رايحه فيها ومشاهد قويه
وحدث ولا حرج فيها
هم قطعوا المدبجلين بس بيدوا يغزوا من جديد وبشكل ثاني اللي هو الاتراك
والخلجيين مع القوم ياشقرا وبالذات الكويتيين مسلسلاتهم تعكس مجتمعاتهم
والواقع اللي هم عايشينه
يسلموا ع الموضوع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دموع الإحزان

اهلا وسهلا فيش

يعني عارفة وين البلاوي وراكضة وراها 

الله يعينش خيه

انت بنفسش اتقولي بأن ما خذ كل وقتش ووو

فالمفروض تثبتي الى الشيطان الي امسيطر عليش انش اقوى منه وتقطعي علاقتش بهالمسلسل

الله المعين

----------


## ولاء الزهراء

صراحه كلامش سمن على عسل
روعه موضوعك للنقاش
معليش انا ما اقول لهم لا يطالعونها بس  على الاقل لايخلون اعيالهم الصغار ولا المراهقين يطالعونهم
على الاقل يهتمون بالرقابه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله والديش خيو على النصيحة 

يا ريت احد يسمع
يسلم لي تواجدش الحلو

----------


## عنيده

*انا بقول الصراحه انا سنوات الضياع طالعته بس حلقتين ما عجبني واجد .. بس نوور الصراحه  اطالعه .. بس انا من رايي ان نور اهون من مسلسلات الخليجيه .. ع الاقل احنا ندري انه المسلسل اجنبي ومو مسلمين الممثلين ... لكن الخليجين .. يعني مثل عيون من زجاج الصراحه اخس من مسلسلات التركيه .. معنه عيون من زجان الممثلين يزعم مسلمين .. صح ... وبعدين القناه تقطع اشياء كثييره ... وانا ما احب اطال واجد مسلسلات عربيه .. احسهم ما يعرفون يمثلون واشوفهم يقلدون الغرب بلبسهم .. فتستحين اطالين المسلسلات .. لانه الدول الباقيه تتوقع ان المسلسل البحريني يمثل بنات وشباب البحرين .. وانا سامع ناس بذوني يقولون ان البنات وشباب الخليج ما يستحون .. لانه مسلسلاتهم تبين هذا شي ..* 


*هذا رايي اتمنى تقبلوونه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بس اختي عنيدة 

كلامنا عن النظرة 

اتعود على النظر يخلي الشيء عادي 

مو سالفة مسل وغيره وانتي شايفة ان كويس بنت شابة في سن المراهقة او شاب 

ينظر لمنظر واحد يقبل وحدة او يبي يعتدي عليها او اوو عادي 

البوس واللمس وو كله مو هين النظر له لأنه يعتبر اداة خفية للسحب الى الهاوية 

مثلما تقبلت مشاركتك تقبلي مشاركتي

----------


## عنيده

*خيوو انا معاج اذا الواحد شاف هذا الشي بيتعود عليها وبيصير عادي .. وادري ان مو كوويس ان الواحد يشوف هذا الشي لا طفل و لا مراهق و لا حتى شاب .. بس انا قاعده اقول ع نفسي انا ما اقدر اطالع المسلسلات الخليجيه الصراحه .. بسبب ما فيها .. وانا ما اقول كلها طبعا .. بس الصراحه اكثرها ..  فتعودت اني اطالع نوور بس والله لو اشوف هالاشياء ما راح اطالع المسلسل بس انا ادري ان القناه قاعده تقطع .. ٍسوال .. سنوات الضياع ما يقطعون ؟؟؟* 


*وانا مستحيل ما اتقبل مشاركتج خيوو مهما يكون انتي مثل اختي ..* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بالغالية العنيدة 

حصل خير 

ولا لا المسلسلات الخليجية ولا التركية 

بس على الأقل اشوي من طابعنا راح نلاقاه في المسلسلات الخليجية الي بدو يلغوه

خلنا على المسلسلات الأيرانية الي شحلاتها 

مسلسلات روعة بصراحة 

يسلم لي مرورش

----------


## عنيده

*مرحباا* 


*الصراحه ما طالعت مسلسلات الايرانيه .. بس شرايج في باااب الحاره ما في عليه صح ؟؟* 


*وشكرااا*

----------


## همس الصمت

*مرحبا خيتو عفاف الهدى ،،*
*أنا عن نفسي أأيدش في الكلام الي قلتيه*
*وبصراحه عن نفسي ما اتابع ولاشي في التلفزيون*
*بس اسمع عن المسلسلات الي يتابعونها الناس*
* من اهلي ومن صديقاتي ويمكن اكون شفت حلقه او حلقتين منهم بس والله حاولت اني ابعد حالي عنهم عشان ما اتعلق فيهم وفي بلاويهم* 
*وبجد احس ان صاير الوضع يرد الى ما كان عليه في السابق*
*من متابعة المسلسلات المدبلجه*
*والمحطات صاروا يتسابقون على عرض هيك مسلسلات*
*من اجل كسب اكبر عدد من المشاهدين*
*وانا عن نفسي ممكن اتقبل ان الكبار يشاهدوا هيك مسلسلات بس الصغار المفروض ما يشاهدوا اي شي من المسلسلات حتى الكويتيه لاني اسمع انها صايره اخس من المسلسلات الاجنبيه ويمكن اعظم في الفسق* 
*فالمفروض الرقابه من الاهل تكون اكبر على اطفالهم* 
*لان صايرين ما نسمع طفل الا ويقول رفيف ونور*
*كل كلامهم صار هذي المسلسلات ..*
*اعتذر لو اطلت ،،*
*والف شكر لكِ خيتو عفاف لطرح هيك موضوع ..*
*وتقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرة ..*
*ودمتي في حفظ الرحمن ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين باختي العنيدة 

حلو هالمسلسل وجذب فئة اشقد كبيرة 

بس على الأقل بيحكي تفاليد معينة اليها صلة فينة 

ولو كان في شوية مفازل بس مو بصورة باقي المسلسلات

هادي

يعطيش الف عافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

همس الصمت 

خيو اشكر لش مداخلتش وتأييدش كلامي

والشكر موصول لأنش حسيت وقدرت بالخطأ الي يصير 

يعطيش ربي الف عافية يالغلا

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا تحياتي للجميع

من اللطيف ان نركز على مواضيع راقية تخدمنا وتخدم مصالح مجتمعاتنا وافرادهم فألف شكر لكم على الاضاءة على هذا الموضوع

عموما بالبرامج المقدمة من المحطات العربية وللاسف لن اقول كلها لكن اكثرها اي بمعدل 95 في المائة او اكثر برامج تدعو للتفاهات وغير صالحة اطلاقة للشارع العربي والاسلامي بالتحديد

وباعتقادي كلها مخططات ممن يسعى لتخريب اجيالنا الجديدة ومن يسعى لانحطاطهم وهذا ليس بالغريب لكن الغريب انها تظهر من شاشات تتستر بقناع الاسلام.

من هذا المنطلق يجب على ذوي المسؤلية التنبيه لذلك ويجب على الاباء والمهات التركيز على التنبيه لهذه الامور التي تظهربشكل عادي لكنها خطرة جدا

نذكر ذلك الزمن عنما ظهر الستلايت او الدش بالمصطلح العام كيف كان الناس ترفضه وكيف كانت تهاجم من يمتلكه وذلك لوجود القنوات الخلاعية والعياذ بالله فيه. حتى رضينا به بقول (كل شي له سيئات وله حسنات وذلك على طريقة استخدامه فان استخدم للفائدة فهو مفيد وان استخدم للسيئ فهو خطر)

ولم نكن نعلم ان قنواتنا التي كنا نرشد ابنائنا واخوانننا للتركيز عليها هي من تسعى للخرابهم ولابعادهم عن ذكر الله..

إذا يجب الحذر في ذلك من الاباء والامهات ومن الاخوات فهذه المسلسلات انما هي لمجتمعات منحطة وفاسدة ولعقول ساذجة لاتفكر الا بغرائزها الشهوانية وان زينوها بدبلجة عربية وحُسنت بكلمات تظهر بانها اسلامية فكل ذلك تنويه فقط واغراء لمتابعتها...

لكم شكري والعذر على الاطالة..

اخوكــــم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخوي اسير 

كم انتظرت هذا الحضور من زمان

وكم اسغدني تعقيبك اخي ياسر 

وان دل دل على شخصية واعية فاهمة

حريصة على مجتمعها

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم

واشكر تواجدك في متصفحي المتواضع

----------


## أبو سمر

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً

-------------------------------
1/ تُمنَع الردود المُتضمِنَه الشُكر فقط والخاليه من النقاش أو التعقيب بكلمة (لاتعليق).. 
عند قيام العضو بوضع رد لايتضمن سوى كلمات الشكر سيتم التغاضي عنه في المره الاولى وإن كررها سيتم حذف رده . 
كما أن مُجرد إقتباس لـ رأي آخر (رد) لا يُعتبر تعقيب مالم يضيف له العضو شيء من كتابته غير (كلمة الشكر طبعا ً ).

----------


## حزن العمر

بالنسبة لي كنت أطالع مسلسل سنوات الضياع
ومن المتابعين له بس انقطعت عنه بسبب فترة خطوبتي
بصراحة المسلسل رومنسي وهذا النوع من المسلسلات
هو اللي يجذب المراهقين والبنات ووو ،، اني اطالعه
لان فيه قصة حب واحب اعرف وش النهاية لكن مو لدرجة اعجب 
بالممثلين بس يبقى أهون بالف مرة من المسلسلات 
الخليجية الفاشلة ،، واللي يحس انه راح يتاثر فيهم
المفترض يمنع نفسه من مشاهدتهم اني بالنسبة
لي عادي مسلسل لا راح ولا جا مااحس لو طالعته
راح اخذ من اسلوبهم ولا حياتهم شي .... 

تحيتي
حزن العمر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو سمر
اشكر تواجدك في صفحتي

بس لو اتحفتنا بمداخلة يكون افضل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حزن العمر
اشكر تواجدش في صفحتي وابداء رأيك

والله يتمم لش على خير

ولكل منا وجهة نظر

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

*السلام عليكم*
*عفوا انا حابة اشارك برايي اذا مافيه مانع*
*تقولون المسلسلات التركيه فيها وفيها؟؟؟*
*متغاضيين عن المجتمع اللي احنا فيه واللي تقولون عنه محافظ وهو ابعد مايكون عن* 
*هالمسمى*
*ليش؟؟*
*احنا كاهل عموما وانا كام خصوصا نقول مانبغى اولادنا يتطلعو على كذا قصص وكذا مشاهد*
*والبنت اول ماتبلغ يكون همها على حالها وعلى مشاعرها اللي بدون ماتحس تكون مشاعر رومانسيه*
*واحنا نقول هذا ممنوع وهذا مسموح*
*وعلى غفلة تقوم المراهقة او المراهق يجري ورا كل ممنوع لانه وفي هالسن يكون مرغوب*
*انا ما امنع اولادي من انهم يطالعوا بالعكس* 
*مش انحلال ...*
*يكون الشي قدامي وبنتي تسال وتستفسر مني افضل من انها تكون افكار خطا*
*وعلى فكره اللي ضيع مجتمعنا وضيعنا هو الفكر المتطرف اللي نتعامل فيه مع انفسنا*
*ومع اجيالنا الناشئه*
*خذوا مساحه واعطوا مساحه لحرية التعبير تجنوا افضل النتائج*
*وابعدوا عن السفاسف* 
*اللي يصير في مجتمعنا المحافظ اسوأ بكثيييير من المسلسلات التركيه او المدبلجة عموما*
*والسبب القمع وخنق الحرية في التعبير*
*انا لي تجارب مع اولادي ناجعه جدا جدا بدون مبالغة ...وانا صح*
*ويبقى ..الاختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضية*
*اعتذر للاطالة*

----------


## بَـوُح اْلنَدَى

صار حديث الطالبات في مدرسة 
كبار وصغار 
     وفي بعص الناس يتأثرو 

مابي اطول بس نقدر نمنع الأطفال او حتى المراهقين عن المشاهده 
بس كلمة من ولياء الأمور 

تحياتي 
دمتم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذيان عاشقة

اهلا فيش نورتي صفحتي

مثل ما قلتي بالتوجيه يمكن

بس خيه من 50 عيلة مين بسوي مثل ما سويت انتي

في احد تعتقدي جالس وهمه النصح 

والله اقولش 1% بس منهم من عنده نفس اهتمامش 

اما الباقي ولا يفتكر يشوف اولاده ويش يطالعون 

ويش يفكروون ووو 

على العموم الشكر موصول الش لصراحتش الحلوة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بوح الندى

زي ما قلتي خيو 

وين ما رحتي وين ما جلستي 

لازم من طاري لهذا المسلسل

ومن كل الفئات 

وعلى قولة الشاعر 

الي يبي صلاحه عارف خلاصه

اشكر تواجدش الحلو في صفحتي

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

*عفوا اختي*
*انا ماشفت مشاركتي بالاول قلت يمكن ماعجبك كلامي*
*وحذفتي مشاركتي*
*الف شكر من جديد ويعطيكم العافية*
*واتمنى ان احنا نركز على اللي فيه صالح الى اولادنا*
*ويمكن الاهل يراقبوا بس بطريقه خاطئه*
*وارجع اقول ان مساحة الحريه والاهتمام بالراي والرأي الاخر مهم جدا*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بالأخت الفاضلة 

اختي هذيان عاشقة

الله يعطيش العافية على هالمرور والتعقيب

----------


## الحب الملائكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
انا شخصيا ماتابعتها ولا ابي اتابعها لاني سمعت عنها مالا يقال 
لاكن مثل ماقلتي اختي الاصغار يشوفونها قبل الاكبار يعني انا في المرحله الثانويه ولا اشوفها
واشوف ناس من اقاربي يشوفونها وهم في المرحله الابتدائيه والمتوسطه 
لا وتشوفينهم يصيحون ومتاثرين وحالتهم حاله 
انا ابدا لاؤئيد هذا النوع من المسلسلات 
ومثل ماقلتي الاختلاف في الراي لايفسد في الود قضيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحب الملائكي

اشكر تواجدش الحلو في صفحتي

----------


## solav

اعوذ بالله من هالمسلسلات خصوصا مسلسل نور ومسلسل سنوات الضياع في المدرسه دائما يتكلمو عن الحلقات اعوذ بالله شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## تأبط بودره

:weird: 
شنو شنو شنو ...!!

مسلسل تركي ؟!؟!
توني داري و الله ...
أنا أعرف أنه فيه حلاق تركي .. معلم شوارما تركي ..
بس مسلسل !! 
كانت تعرض لفترة ما مسلسلات مكسيكيه،
و قد تكون التركيه تدبلج لنفس المقصد.
بإعتقادي المضروب:
إن الدبلجه تعتبر أرخص بكثير بكثير جدا من إنتاج مسلسل. تختار مؤسسات الدربلجه المسلسلات الرخيصه، فإن كان تركي أو مكسيكي، فإن قيمته أرخص بكثير من غيرها الأمريكيه على سبيل المثال.الممثلون ذو ملامح عربيه، مثل أمريكا اللاتينيه و تركيا، و هذا يجتذب أكثر، خاصة إذا كانت البطله لابسه من غير هدوم.وجود شريحه من الشباب بلاهدف، فهم بمثابة بيئه خصبه مستعده للإنحراف و تفتقد التوجيه، و الريع المادي و راء ذلك هو الأساس.

 :bigsmile: 
*تقديري لكم خيتي و لما تفضلتم* 
*لا عدمناكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اختي الظل

اهلا وسهلا فيش 

واشكر تواجدش في متصفحي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شرف لي تواجدكم  في صفحتي اخي تأبط

وكلامك صح الأراضي الخصبة منتشرة هالأيام

بس البذور الي تنزرع فيها كلها فاسدة 

الله يعطيك العافية على هيك مداخلة جميلة

----------


## اسير الهوى

اسمحو لي ان اعود مرة اخرى

بعد متابعتي للموضوع بشكل اكثر جعلتني اعود مرة ثانية..

عموما 

الاخت هذيان عاشقة

انا اؤيدك ببعض ماقلتيه والبعض لا.. ما أؤيده هو مراقبة الابناء على مايتابعوه وهذا ليس فقط في هذه المسلسلات بل وحتى الافلام الكرتونية والمسلسلات الخليجية

لما فيها من العنف والاستهتار الكبير والاباحة الخلاقية والالفاظ التافهه فنحن نرا حتى مسلسلاتنا الخليجية وهي تخوط في تعليم مجتمعاتنا كيفية الخيانة والقسوة والظلم والاجرام هنا يجب الارشاد لما فيها من الاخطاء وماترفضه اخلاقنا..

وعن (كل شيء ممنوع مرغوب) فهذا خطاء لانك لو ارشدتميهم بطريق حسنة على ماتحذريهم منه وافهمتميهم لماذا منعوا عن ذلك واين هو الخطاء والخطر بذلك الشيء لما كان مرغوب بتاتاً لديهم وهذا يكمن في طريقة التربية والمسافة التي تكون بين الوالدين والابناء او بين الاخوة واخوتهم واخواتهم ليمكن تقبل النصيحة والتحذير.. اما ان منعتيهم فقط بدون توضيح لماذا .... هنا ستمتلكهم روح الخوض بالتجربة لمعرفة ماهو مختبئ وراء المنع..

وصحيح انه يجب اعطائهم مساحة من الحرية لكن لاتكن فوق المعقول ولتكن تحت الملاحظة الدقيقة والتوجيه الادق لان الفضول لذا الابناء او البنات بالعموم وماتحركه غرائزهم سترى ان الحرية التي قدمتيها لهم هي كرم منك وسيتجهون لمسالك غرائزهم..

اذا كل شيء يعتمد على التربية الصحيحة وان لا نستسهل بكل شي 

اما عما هو بمجتمعنا هذا اليوم والذي كما تقولين اسوء من الافلام والمسلسلات فهذا نتاج هذه الافلام واستهتار اهاليهم وعدم مراقبتهم وفك الحصار والقمع وخنق الحرية كما تقولين عنهم

لنرا اهالينا اي ابائنا وامهاتنا هل اثر بهم ذلك الضعط الذي نحن نرفضه ابدا فقد كانو بسطاء وهم من حملونا شرف اسم المجتمع المحافظ فقد كانو متحفظين بتربية عالية تنتهج الاسلام ..

لكم شكري واشدد بقولي
(اختلاف الرأي لايفسد بالود قضية)
تحياتيـــــــ.لكم وعذرا على الاطالة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مداخلة رائعة

اخ ياسر

ومثل ما قلت الاختلاف في الراي لايفسد في الود قضية

----------


## حلا الروح

مشكورة ع ـآلموضوع ..

بالصرآحة مسلسل (( نور وسنوات الضياع )) جداً خبيثين ..

ولا بعد .. البنات طايحين على اللي اسمة (( مهند )) ..

عفواً صحيح قلة ادب .. 

بس ماقول الا الله يهديهم ..

وتحياتي ..

----------


## في الانتظار

وصلني خبر قبل يومين من مصدر موثوق منه عن شيء يبين 
مدى تأثير هذه المسلسلات على الاطفال 
وبلأخص اطفال المرحلة الابتدائية 

شهدة بعض التصرفات من الطالبات توضح تأثيرهم بهذه المسلسلات 
ولاسف ليس المرحلة الابتدائية وانما المتواسطة والثانوية 
ما اقول  الا استغفر الله ربي واتوب اليه 
الله يستر على الجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلا الروح

اشكر لش تأيديش كلامي

وهذي حرية رأي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في الأنتظار 

هالشهادة الي عندش لازم توصليها لأكبر عدد من الناس كان يرجعوا عن رأيهم
ويعطيش الله العافية 

ومشكورة على التواجد والدلو بدلوك المميز

----------

